# Bei MySQL alle Datenbanken eines Servers abfragen



## brainray (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme hier gerade nicht weiter: ich würde gerne ein Tool basteln, mit dem ich auf alle Datenbaken auf einem (eigenen) MySQL-Server zugreifen kann. Also quasi so, wie man in den DatabaseMetaData die Namen der einzelnen Tabellen erfragen kann, würde ich das gerne eine Ebene höher für die Datenbank machen.

Kan mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und Grüße

RAy


----------



## maki (24. Nov 2009)

> Also quasi so, wie man in den DatabaseMetaData die Namen der einzelnen Tabellen erfragen kann, würde ich das gerne eine Ebene höher für die Datenbank machen.


Kann man ddoch, mit getSchemas bekommst du alles Schemas, damit kannst du dann wieder nach den Tabellen fragen.


----------



## brainray (26. Nov 2009)

Hi maki,

danke für den Schubser in die richtige Richtung! Bei MySQL geht das glaube nur mit getCatalogs, nicht mit getSchemas. Bei getSchemas habe ich immer nur leere (null) ResultSets erhalten.

Was gut geklappt hat:

ResultSet resCat = con.getConnection().getMetaData().getCatalogs();

while (resCat.next())
String sName = resCat.getString(1);

Viele Grüße

Ray

Dann


----------



## brainray (3. Dez 2009)

... es geht noch viel einfacher:  über die Klasse DatabaseMetadata.

Grüße

Ray


----------

